# Wednesday eve paddle



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

5:30 BTO Wednesday.

If you think you are gonna swim, bring some beer for the girls collecting you and your gear.

sarah


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Now*

I have doomed myself to always bringing beer to the river after that post. Life could be worse. 
Just trying to encourage women to come out and boat with like minded women (and men) on the Poudre on wednesday evenings. Don't stress about your ability level too much. Just be honest about it. Hopefully, we will have enough boaters to run different sections of river depending on ability and comfort level.


sarah


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

*chick boater night and rule #5*

ha! funny...Is that rule #5? 

About those rules...I think I'd prefer to go with the flow a little more. You know, if a bunch of gals show up, we can split up and run whatever we want. If it's just a few, then we run whatever the majority feels comfy with. And I'll try not to be too late.

It's true that the Wednesday thing is not a lesson, but don't be afraid to come if you don't know the river or something like that. I think it's a good way for ladies to meet other paddlers.

And bringing beer is good, whether you plan to swim or not. :mrgreen:


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I come if I wear pig-tails?


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

*Ladies Boating Club*

To the ladies I paddled with last Friday. THANK YOU. It was so much fun to be on some liquid joy with some rippin ladies (and Mike). Looking forward to some more playtime and I'll bring the beer this time!

Lindsey


----------



## supersue (Sep 10, 2006)

*Mon 11th?*

Class III boater looking for girls to go either Mon 11th early am or after 2p. Something like lower rustic? Whatever. Just want to get on the Poudre as much as poss. while in town this summer. PBR's are always packed along. Love to meet and boat with some of yall!


----------



## linzi (Jul 12, 2005)

holley said:


> ha! funny...Is that rule #5?
> 
> About those rules...I think I'd prefer to go with the flow a little more. You know, if a bunch of gals show up, we can split up and run whatever we want. If it's just a few, then we run whatever the majority feels comfy with. And I'll try not to be too late.
> 
> ...


Ladies of the Poudre, Wednesday nights sound great. Looking forward to meeting you all. Late notice but anyone want to go today around 4:00?


----------

